# Transfer Express Offers New Custom Transfer Pricing Guide



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Transfer Express now offers its 2013 custom transfer pricing guide in three languages: English, Spanish, and French. The catalog includes information on the full line of products including screen printed transfers, digital transfers, screen printed names and numbers, peel and press numbers, bumper stickers, custom stickers, clings, banners, wall graphics, and heat presses. 

In addition, there are turnaround times, ink formulas, ink colors, image sizes, gang sheets, art guidelines, and application instructions. In short, everything you need to know to choose and order the best product for your needs. 

To download this free pdf in the language of your choice go to Multilingual Price Guide | Transfer Express. 

STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; e-mail: [email protected] or visit the Web site at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

